# Previsões longo prazo (Outono/Inverno 2018/2019)



## Davidmpb (24 Jul 2018 às 20:06)

*Previsões longo prazo: Mensal e Sazonal*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis:*

- IPMA mensal
- IPMA sazonal
- AEMET sazonal
- Ilmeteo ECMWF (site italiano que costuma publicar cartas do ECMWF sazonal)
- MetOffice sazonal
- IRI sazonal
- CFSv2 sazonal
- Previsões mensais e sazonais de diversos modelos (NOAA)
- Previsão sazonal MeteoFrance (multi-modelos)
- Previsão semanal e mensal do ECMWF (Comissão Europeia)
- Previsão semanal do ECMWF (IM Húngaro)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Jul 2018 às 20:13)




----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2018 às 20:44)

PedroGPRO disse:


>



 https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-260#post-681843

O IPMA poderia ter publicado a previsão com os dados de julho há muitos dias atrás


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2018 às 21:27)

O IPMA usou 5 modelos mas eu usei 12. E mesmo assim não há tendência


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Jul 2018 às 21:45)

Orion disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-260#post-681843
> 
> O IPMA poderia ter publicado a previsão com os dados de julho há muitos dias atrás


Tens razao , eles tem atualizado frequentemente as previsões mensais , o tempo anda instável .


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 22:32)




----------



## Maria Elleonor (14 Ago 2018 às 18:42)

Ouvir dizer que o outono será chuvoso com temperaturas amenas, será que teremos mesmo um outono como deve ser este ano? 
Adoraria que o inverno também fosse como deve ser, friooo...


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Set 2018 às 00:39)

alguma previsão para setembro/outubro?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2018 às 01:12)

RedeMeteo disse:


> alguma previsão para setembro/outubro?



Previsão IPMA/ECWMF Setembro


----------



## David sf (7 Set 2018 às 21:21)

Muito boas indicações...


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Set 2018 às 14:03)

Significa que vai ser um Outono cheio de chuva?
https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2018-09-11-Fenomeno-climatico-El-Nino-pode-regressar-este-inverno


----------



## rubenpires93 (11 Set 2018 às 18:15)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Significa que vai ser um Outono cheio de chuva?
> https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2018-09-11-Fenomeno-climatico-El-Nino-pode-regressar-este-inverno


Depende, mas se junto com uma NAO - e com stormtrack mais a sul diria que sim 
Veja por exemplo como estavam as conexões no miticm Outono/Inverno de 2009/2010..

Se houver uma scandy e uma divisão no Vortex polar lá mais para a frente com tudo o que mencionei diria que tínhamos muitos ingredientes para reunir condições excelentes para o Inverno...


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2018 às 21:53)

Offenbach = IM alemão / Montreal = IM canadiano / Washington = CFS / Exeter = MetOffice






Não parece haver grande consenso nos modelos relativamente à precipitação de Outubro no território português. 

Parece que Outubro pode ser muito chuvoso no Med ocidental.


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2018 às 22:01)

Quando é que vai começar o arrefecimento global? Já cansa ver previsões com anomalias positivas da temperatura para os Açores


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2018 às 22:09)

Orion disse:


> Quando é que vai começar o arrefecimento global. Já cansa ver previsões com temperaturas acima da média para os Açores


Se fosse só nos Açores... no continente é a mesma situação, e este mês de Setembro será bastante quente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 13:38)




----------



## hurricane (24 Set 2018 às 14:50)

http://www.lameteo.org/index.php/previsions-meteo/tendances-saisonnieres

Que sonho de Inverno!


----------



## GabKoost (25 Set 2018 às 07:48)

hurricane disse:


> http://www.lameteo.org/index.php/previsions-meteo/tendances-saisonnieres
> 
> Que sonho de Inverno!



Ontem ouvi de manhã na TSF um prof. qualquer de climatologia de uma univ. de Lisboa a dizer absolutamente o contrário.

Que o outono seria extremamente seco e quente com esta tendência a prolongar-se até Janeiro isso devido ao anti-ciclone dos Açores.

Pensei logo em como é que este tipo sabia qual iria ser a tendência do AC até Janeiro com tanta certeza que se julgasse em condições de falar à TSF sobre as suas conclusões.

No fundo, o que eu quero mesmo é que acabe o verão. Já não posso com a paisagem ressequida e o pó quando faço caminhadas pelas serras.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 21:41)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Out 2018 às 12:34)

De acordo com as previsões dos modelos e tomando em consideração que as últimas actualizações ainda datam de 1 Setembro existe um panorama bem mais favorável para um Outono seco. O Inverno ainda tem previsão bastante incerta. Qd for a actualização de Outubro teremos dados bem mais fiáveis do q nesta altura. 
O período de transição é de mais difícil modelacao


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2018 às 13:38)

Previsão mensal... ECMWF vs UKMet (Exeter) vs CPC (Washington/NOAA)

Novembro:







O CPC está muito favorável para o continente. O ECMWF manda_ cut-offs_ (em teoria de fraca intensidade) para o continente. O UKMET sugere algumas frentes para os Açores com, quiçá, uma ou outra _cut-off_.

Dezembro:






Pasmaceira generalizada (CPC), 'NAO-' com prevalência das depressões ao largo do continente (ECMWF) e bloqueio tendencialmente desfavorável para continente e Madeira (UKMet). As ilhas mais ocidentais dos Açores podiam ter alguma chuva.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Out 2018 às 09:56)

O IPMA, como costume, não se aventura a tocar no tema da precipitação. Apenas refere que as temperaturas serão acima do normal, infelizmente...

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/sazonal/docs/bps_0110.2802_2018.pdf

No entanto, relembrar que tivemos notícias como esta:

https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-08-11-Verao-nao-devera-ser-prolongado-e-o-outono-sera-chuvoso


----------



## carlitinhos (16 Out 2018 às 10:50)

StormyAlentejo disse:


> O IPMA, como costume, não se aventura a tocar no tema da precipitação. Apenas refere que as temperaturas serão acima do normal, infelizmente...
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/sazonal/docs/bps_0110.2802_2018.pdf
> 
> ...




chama-se a isto jogar pelo seguro, então como todos falam do aquecimento global o mais provável é que as temperaturas continuem a subir de ano para ano ou neste caso de trimestre para trimestre em comparação com os trimestres de anos anteriores, já quanto aos outros parâmetros como precipitação com estas mudanças até os modelos andam á nora é melhor precaver com "Não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo" assim acertam sempre dê para que lado der, bem jogado por parte do IPMA.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Out 2018 às 15:06)

StormyAlentejo disse:


> O IPMA, como costume, não se aventura a tocar no tema da precipitação. Apenas refere que as temperaturas serão acima do normal, infelizmente...
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/sazonal/docs/bps_0110.2802_2018.pdf
> 
> ...


O Outono nem 1 mês tem...ainda pode vir a chover muito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2018 às 15:23)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O Outono nem 1 mês tem...ainda pode vir a chover muito.



Em meteorologia/climatologia, o Outono vai a meio, começa a 1 de Setembro. Em astronomia, é que o Outono começou a 23 de Setembro.



StormyAlentejo disse:


> No entanto, relembrar que tivemos notícias como esta:
> 
> https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-08-11-Verao-nao-devera-ser-prolongado-e-o-outono-sera-chuvoso



Depende, do ponto de vista de cada um, se o Outono começou a 1 de Setembro, até agora foi uma falácia, Setembro foi o mais quente de sempre e até agora tem sido seco, agora se o Outono começou a 23 de Setembro, aí o Verão não foi muito prolongado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Out 2018 às 20:20)

O Outono climático começa a 1 Setembro e termina a 30 Novembro .. Mas em boa verdade pelo menos a época das chuvas começa mais ou menos no início da 2 dezena de Outubro. De acordo com as previsões a chuva até ao final do mês deverá ser insignificante desta forma na maior parte do mês o mês será extremamente quente e seco pois as temperaturas até final do mês se perspectivam bem acima da média.
As previsões sazonais apontam um resto de Outono e Inverno muito seco e quente. Ou seja idêntico aos últimos 20 anos particularmente a sul .. A menos que seja o ecm a ter razao


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Out 2018 às 20:24)

Desta forma nas regiões mais a sul face às previsões entraremos já na classe de seca severa durante este mês !


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Out 2018 às 12:59)

Será?
Previsão de precipitação acima  da média para Novembro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 18:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 18:27)




----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2018 às 14:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enganaste.te Miguel, provavelmente querias postar isto no seguimento Litoral Centro



Ups...  Enganei-me no tópico! 

Já apaguei o post.


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2018 às 20:46)

Previsão trimestral do MetOffice:

















Pessoalmente prefiro a previsão mensal mas a mesma não está ainda disponível.

Ainda faltam muitos dias mas nos primeiros 9 dias de Nov a previsão do CPC não esteve muito errada:


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2018 às 20:57)

Ainda não dá para fazer mapas locais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2018 às 21:29)

Na perspectiva trimestral ecm e ukmo indica um padrão de não - ao contrário de cfs com um padrão nao +.
Veremos o que nos espera.
O padrão de não - é mais visível para Jan fev marco


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2018 às 13:42)

Orion disse:


> Ainda não dá para fazer mapas locais.








Previsão mensal do Met Office para Dez. Semelhante ao CFS.

A previsão trimestral acima publicada...



Orion disse:


>



... surge devido ao padrão previsto para os 2 meses seguintes (com as depressões em latitudes inferiores).






---

O IM alemão antecipa a NAO-:


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2018 às 13:45)

É esperar para ver se Dez traz chuva ou não


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2018 às 11:00)




----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2018 às 17:01)

https://climate.copernicus.eu/charts/c3s_seasonal/

Finalmente foram incluídas as previsões do IM alemão (DWD) e um centro de pesquisa italiano (CMCC).


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2018 às 22:44)

ECMWF vs MetOffice. Previsão probabilística mensal para Dezembro.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2018 às 10:45)

*November 2018 ENSO Update: (Just a little bit of ) history repeating*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 11:21)




----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Dez 2018 às 11:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Vamos ver o que acontece e qual a evolução nos níveis mais baixos da atmosfera.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 14:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2018 às 13:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2018 às 16:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2018 às 14:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2018 às 23:44)




----------



## Tonton (11 Dez 2018 às 19:15)

Saíram as previsões sasonais actualizadas de Dezembro do ECMWF.
Dezembro com temperaturas acima  (Nort e Centro) e precipitação abaixo da média, Janeiro com mais precipitação...






http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/


----------



## hurricane (11 Dez 2018 às 19:49)

O melhor é dizer adeus 'a neve


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2018 às 12:16)

hurricane disse:


> O melhor é dizer adeus 'a neve



Calma, as sazonais valem o que valem!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 22:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 22:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 19:57)




----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2018 às 22:45)

Outubro, novembro, dezembro, *novembro*, fevereiro, março, abril ...








IPMA


----------



## Tonton (20 Dez 2018 às 00:49)

Aspecto da circulação estratosférica (10 hPa) actual no Hemisfério Norte, com as altas pressões das Aleutas bem evidentes:






Isto costuma dar origem ao infame vórtice polar posteriormente...
Algumas explicações sobre o fenómeno (em inglês):

_*A climatology of the anticyclone that commonly appears over the Aleutian Islands in the wintertime Northern Hemisphere stratosphere is presented. Applying a geometric moments technique to a reanalysis dataset and updating a previously published definition, 68 Aleutian high (AH) events have been identified during 35 winter (October-March) seasons (1979/80-2013/14), or about 2 events per season. The events lasted an average of approximately 33 days. Thirteen of the 68 AH events each temporally and spatially coincided with tropospheric blocking identified with a wave-breaking definition, while 41 of the AH onsets each coincided with a persistently positive geopotential height anomaly in the troposphere. Also, 41 of the 68 AH events each coincided with or were followed by an objectively defined disturbance (split or displacement) to the stratospheric polar vortex. Finally, 47 of these disturbance events were each preceded by an AH onset, such that in almost all winters (33 out of 35), an early season AH was followed by a later-season polar vortex disturbance (PVD). Potential vorticity (PV) inversion revealed that the geopotential height rises associated with composite AH onset were forced primarily by anticyclonic PV increases in the stratosphere, with the troposphere providing a lesser contribution. Poleward eddy heat fluxes in the stratosphere preceded and especially followed composite AH onset, consistent with the findings that composite AH onset was forced primarily by anticyclonic PV increases in the stratosphere and that many AH onsets were each followed by a PVD onset. 
(PDF) Synoptic-Dynamic Climatology of the Aleutian High. Available from: https://www.researchgate.net/publication/323349839_Synoptic-Dynamic_Climatology_of_the_Aleutian_High [accessed Dec 20 2018].*_


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2018 às 21:01)

A previsão do ECM já mostra precipitação acima da média a partir de 7 de Janeiro.

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 24 dez. 2018 a 20 jan. 2019*

Temperatura média e precipitação total com valores abaixo do normal

Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 24/12 a 30/12 e de 31/12 a 06/01. *Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, praticamente para todo o território, nas semanas de 07/01 a 13/01 e de 14/01 a 20/01.*

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 31/12 a 06/01. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões Norte e Centro, na semana de 14/01 a 20/01. Nas semanas de 24/12 a 30/12 e de 07/01 a 13/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Dez 2018 às 21:20)

Humm ... Veremos se na próxima actualização não será novamente adiada essa mudança de padrão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2018 às 22:37)

Noutro tópico, eu tinha escrito isto:
_"De acordo com a previsão mensal do Accuweather, a partir de dia 15/18 de janeiro serão várias semanas de chuva. Isso faz-me lembrar as mesmas previsões para março do ano hidrológico passado, quando previam 2 semanas de chuva com interrupções diárias a meio. Essas interrupções simplesmente desapareceram e na verdade foram praticamente 3 semanas de chuva contínua."_
Pelos vistos, parece que é o que está a acontecer à previsão do Accuweather. Todos os dias acompanho a previsão mensal e tenho visto o número de dias de chuva a aumentar, e agora praticamente ocupam todas as 3 últimas semanas de janeiro. De acordo com a minha experiência, isso quer dizer que, mais cedo ou mais tarde vem água. E pelos vistos, parece que se vai prolongar por fevereiro, e talvez março. Pelo menos, essa é a tendência. 

Previsões para as 2ª, 3ª e 4ªs semanas de janeiro:





Previsões para a 1ª semana de fevereiro e parte da 2ª semana:


----------



## Tonton (27 Dez 2018 às 00:59)

Evolução da circulação estratosférica (10 hPa) no Hemisfério Norte, com as altas pressões das Aleutas, que, primeiro enfraqueceram algo enquanto se deslocaram para leste sobre a América do Norte, migraram agora para oeste para a Sibéria oriental, centrando-se a norte do Japão, enquanto as normais baixas migraram para sudoeste, em direcção à Gronelândia, enfraquecendo um pouco:


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Dez 2018 às 12:28)

Tudo se começa a perspectivar para alterações a partir da 2ª semana de Janeiro, com anomalias positivas em termos de precipitação durante 3 semanas sucessivas 

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

Pena que o frio deverá ir para outras bandas. Portugal, frio e precipitação, são um binómio em processo de separação


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Dez 2018 às 13:03)

Isso acontece porque os modelos continuam a insistir num bloqueio a latitudes altas. 
A existir a posição final do mesmo é que determinará a influência ou não que poderá residir nosso país.

Mas se avaliarem fazendo a comparação entre o previsto pela previsão de longo prazo (mensal) e pela a médio prazo constata se que a previsão é exactamente ao contrário.
Logo por aqui ainda terei que esperar bastante pela chuva.


----------



## Tonton (28 Dez 2018 às 20:01)

Evolução estratosférica (10hPa):
Veja-se como a "anormal" circulação anticiclónica sobre a Sibéria se fortalece, migrando em direcção ao Pólo e comprimindo e empurrando a normal circulação ciclónica, habitualmente sobre o Pólo, cada vez mais para sul (agora alongada entre a parte média da Gronelândia e o norte da Escandinávia) e mais fraca.
A continuar a tendência, parece mesmo que se pode vir a estabelecer uma "contra-corrente" de leste sobre todo o Hemisfério Norte


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2019 às 10:53)

Bom dia,
Os modelos a longo prazo prevêem um padrão chuvoso a partir do fim do mês de janeiro (dias 25-28), prolongando-se pelo mês inteiro de fevereiro e por março. Talvez seja derivado do aquecimento repentino da troposfera.
Até lá teremos probabilidade de chuva fraca a moderada no Norte e Centro, entre os dias 11 e 14 de janeiro. Pouco ou nada deverá chover no Sul até pelo menos 27 de janeiro. Até lá veremos como corre.


----------



## Tonton (2 Jan 2019 às 12:50)

Actualização da circulação estratosférica (10 hPa):

A circulação anti-ciclónica cada vez mais forte, enquanto o "vórtice polar" (baixas pressões) enfraqueceu e está "partido" em dois núcleos menores - um centrado no nordeteste da América do Norte e outro centrado no noroeste da Rússia.


----------



## Tonton (9 Jan 2019 às 23:33)

Previsões sazonais do ECMWF actualizadas:


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2019 às 00:08)

O anticiclone tem afectado a metade Sul de Inglaterra aqui não tem chovido nada de jeito e ainda não nevou nem caiu água-neve. Não é só Portugal.


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2019 às 11:14)

MetOffice


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2019 às 12:29)

MetOffice:





Previsão bastante favorável para o litoral norte.






MetOffice:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jan 2019 às 12:49)

Atenção que essa previsão é um bocado enganosa ....
Na verdade assistimos a um aquecimento estratosferico repentino e uns modelos estão reagindo exactamente se baseando exactamente na resposta que costuma acontecer face à esse aquecimento. 
Os modelos desde meados de Novembro apontavam .. Assim como os especialistas que no final de Janeiro e Fevereiro isto acontecesse. Veremos se vai acontecer essa bomba  ..  
Na verdade essa previsão tem como grande suporte o mês de Fevereiro que se espera que seja extremamente chuvoso em especial a norte e centro. 
Veremos ....


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2019 às 11:10)

Previsão mensal (para os próximos 3 meses) do MetOffice






Fevereiro e Março com um padrão atmosférico semelhante


----------



## cepp1 (13 Jan 2019 às 14:59)

Orion disse:


> Previsão mensal (para os próximos 3 meses) do MetOffice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Podes explicar o que esperar com estes modelos?


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2019 às 15:20)

cepp1 disse:


> Podes explicar o que esperar com estes modelos?


Frio e/ou chuva


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2019 às 17:31)

cepp1 disse:


> Podes explicar o que esperar com estes modelos?





c0ldPT disse:


> Frio e/ou chuva



Só há 1 modelo. E o mais correto é 'chuva e/ou frio'.

Pela previsão do MetOffice poderia (poderá?) haver eventos interessantes de frio.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2019 às 17:45)

Orion disse:


> Pela previsão do MetOffice poderia (poderá?) haver eventos interessantes de frio.



Estou a especular com base na ausência de anomalia positiva. Com um cenário destes não é propriamente fácil


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2019 às 13:26)

Novamente, previsão favorável. 

Paralelamente, e pelos modelos, não é este ano que há um nevão nos Açores


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2019 às 15:46)

ECMWF, Probabilidade de precipitação acima da média em Fevereiro e Março.


----------



## Tonton (16 Jan 2019 às 21:18)

Circulação actual na estratosfera (10 hPa), completamente alucinada, com o anticiclone, que já foi predominante perto do Pólo, a enfraquecer e a vaguear perto do Estreito de Bering, enquanto o "vórtice polar" (a normal circulação ciclónica sobre o Pólo) está partido em 3 núcleos, os 2 mais fortes sobre ao Canadá e a Sibéria, e o mais fraco, centrado na zona dos Pirinéus:







E, digam-me lá, se não parece mesmo uma carantonha alucinada???


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2019 às 16:19)




----------



## dvieira (22 Jan 2019 às 23:41)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 21 jan. a 17 fev. 2019*
Precipitação com valores acima e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal

Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para a região Sul na semana de 21/01 a 27/01 e para todo o território nas semanas de 28/01 a 03/02 e de 04/02 a 10/02. Na semana de 11/02 a 17/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território na semana de 21/01 a 27/01, para as regiões Norte e Centro nas semanas de 28/01 a 03/02 e de 04/02 a 10/02 e para as regiões Centro e Sul na semana de 11/02 a 17/02.

IPMA, I.P.. _2019-01-18_


----------



## Tonton (22 Jan 2019 às 23:57)

dvieira disse:


> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 21 jan. a 17 fev. 2019*
> Precipitação com valores acima e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
> 
> Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para a região Sul na semana de 21/01 a 27/01 e para todo o território nas semanas de 28/01 a 03/02 e de 04/02 a 10/02. Na semana de 11/02 a 17/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> ...



Para já, "na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para a região Sul na semana de 21/01 a 27/01", não parece nada, nem há actualmente nehuma chuva prevista pelo IPMA no Sul........


----------



## Tonton (31 Jan 2019 às 00:14)

*Warming in the stratosphere leads to cold winters*
29.01.2019 | News

By:   Peter Rüegg   |   1  Comment 

In the first week of January, the Arctic stratosphere suddenly warmed up, an occurrence known as “sudden stratospheric warming” (SSW). This phenomenon results in cold winter weather, just the kind we are facing now – ETH researchers have visualised the event that was observed before the current one –  in February 2018. Daniela Domeisen explains how this phenomenon occurs in an interview.


A sudden stratospheric warming divides the polar vortex (Video: Daniela Domeisen & Alexander Wollert, ETH Zürich)
*Finally, another winter that truly deserves its name. Is the current cold weather related to the phenomenon of the sudden stratospheric warming (SSW) that occurred in early January?*
Daniela Domeisen: The cold and snow are simply due to the fact that it is winter. But while the current cold winter weather in Europe may not yet be related to the SSW, this event may be responsible for the cold to persist for several weeks to come.

*How are you so sure?*
Following a SSW event, northern Europe and Eurasia most often experience colder than normal temperatures, as was the case after last year’s occurrence, while it will be more rainy in Spain and the Mediterranean. Last year, the effect of the SSW was observed at the surface only ten days after the event in the stratosphere. This year, however, the development of our weather has been different and the influence from above has not yet fully reached the ground. It is therefore difficult to say at present whether the current cold is related to the SSW.





Daniela Domeisen.
*Most people are likely unfamiliar with sudden stratospheric warming as a trigger for cold weather. What's going on over our heads?*
Every autumn, about 20 to 50 km above the Earth’s surface, a polar vortex forms in the stratosphere, circulating from west to east around the North Pole. The associated winds can be extremely fast, locally up to 300 km/h. If the stratosphere suddenly heats up – sometimes by up to 80°C – this circulation collapses. The strong winds reverse and the vortex then shifts away from the North Pole or breaks into two smaller vortices. The break-up that occurred in the winter of 2017/18 is visualised in our video.

*How often do such events occur?*
On average, six times per decade, but with large variability: in the 1990s, there were only two such events, but in the 2000s we saw nine. At the South Pole, only one has been observed so far – in 2002. This was surprising, as scientists had long assumed that SSW events do not occur there. Due to the event no ozone hole formed over the South Pole that year for the first time since the occurrence of the ozone hole.

*How long does the disturbance of the polar vortex last?*
In the upper stratosphere, it takes a few weeks for the two vortices to reunite. In the lower stratosphere, it may take several months, which is often the remainder of winter until the polar vortex breaks up for good every spring.

*Does climate change increase the occurrence of these events?*
This is currently unknown. We have only been aware of the phenomenon since the 1950s, so our observations cover only a few decades. This makes predictions of future SSW frequency challenging. In fact, we currently observe opposing tendencies: the stratosphere generally cools due to climate change. At the same time, Arctic sea ice is melting. This can affect how large-scale waves, which span the entire planet, move up into the stratosphere, where they can trigger SSW events. If wave propagation changes, SSW frequency may be affected. Some models say that SSWs are becoming more common, while other models predict fewer events. We do not currently have conclusive forecasts.

*How do you know in advance if a SSW will take place?*
We can estimate the probability of a SSW several weeks or even months in advance. Factors that facilitate stratospheric warming events include the El Niño phenomenon, which is associated with warmer ocean surface temperatures in the tropical Pacific. El Niño has been active this winter, suggesting a higher probability for a SSW event, and indeed it happened. I was hoping for a Christmas event, but so far, a SSW event has never happened around the holidays – that would be a nice Christmas present for us atmospheric dynamicists!

*About Daniela Domeisen*
Daniela Domeisen has been a Professor of Atmospheric Predictability at the Institute of Atmospheric and Climate Science at ETH Zurich since 2017. 

https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-eve...n-the-stratosphere-leads-to-cold-winters.html


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Jan 2019 às 00:46)

Resumindo e concluindo ?


----------



## Tonton (31 Jan 2019 às 00:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Resumindo e concluindo ?



Em relação à situação actual, salienta-se:

_*The cold and snow are simply due to the fact that it is winter. But while the current cold winter weather in Europe may not yet be related to the SSW, this event may be responsible for the cold to persist for several weeks to come.*_

_*This year, however, the development of our weather has been different and the influence from above has not yet fully reached the ground. It is therefore difficult to say at present whether the current cold is related to the SSW.
*_
Embora o frio actualmente pela Europa possa não estar ainda relacionado com o fenómeno, este poderá ser responsável pela persistência do frio nas próximas semanas.

O fenómeno estratosférico ainda não se reflectiu completamente nas camadas mais baixas, daí que seja difícil, neste momento, garantir que a actual vaga de frio seja sua consequência.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Jan 2019 às 02:17)

Tal como eu havia referido ... os modelos estão a dar como resposta o que supostamente deveria ter acontecido . .. Mas é aquilo a que estamos a assistir... Embora sem ser excessivamente seco este Inverno


----------



## hurricane (31 Jan 2019 às 09:21)

Tonton disse:


> Em relação à situação actual, salienta-se:
> 
> _*The cold and snow are simply due to the fact that it is winter. But while the current cold winter weather in Europe may not yet be related to the SSW, this event may be responsible for the cold to persist for several weeks to come.*_
> 
> ...



Mas nos US é claro que o vortice polar quebrou e a causa foi muito provavelmente o SSW. Nem sempre o SSW afecta o hemisferio norte da mesma maneira. O ano passado tivemos muito frio depois do SSW mas os US nao tanto


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2019 às 10:15)

AEMET  http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional

Não desesperem. A seca não vai ser eterna


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Jan 2019 às 10:18)

Óbvio que a chuva vai ser acima do normal .. Em toda a Europa como mostra ... Tão certo que acertem como eu ganhar o euro milhões.


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2019 às 10:29)




----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2019 às 21:32)

AEMET
Previsão das anomalias de precipitação para o período de 4 a 24 de fevereiro












Precipitação ligeiramente abaixo até dia 18, depois na média.
Temperatura abaixo\na média até dia 18, acima até dia 24.
Não são boas notícias no que diz respeito à precipitação para o centro\sul...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Fev 2019 às 08:11)

Fevereiro já se está a compor para vir a ser extremamente seco, o resto que falta. 
Março e Abril logo veremos qual o comportamento. 
Em relação às barragens eu disse que as mesmas estavam bastante bem... Mas em boa verdade estão até algo idênticas a Janeiro de 2005.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Fev 2019 às 08:13)

Esquecime de referir que os modelo apontam para uma Primavera quente e seca .. Mas perante o estrondoso falhanço de todos os modelos deste ano.. . Logo veremos


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2019 às 00:45)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 11 fev. a 10 mar. 2019*
Precipitação e temperatura média com valores abaixo do normal
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para a região Norte, na semana de 11/02 a 17/02.* Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões Norte e Centro, na semana de 18/02 a 24/02 e praticamente para todo o território nas semanas de 25/02 a 03/03 e de 04/03 a 10/03.*

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, na proximidade da faixa costeira ocidental, na semana de 11/02 a 17/02. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões do interior, na semana de 25/02 a 03/03. Nas semanas de 18/02 a 24/02 e de 04/03 a 10/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fica a nota 
a ver vamos


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Fev 2019 às 19:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2019 às 11:32)




----------



## c0ldPT (15 Fev 2019 às 14:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Péssimas notícias mas vale o que vale...


----------



## dvieira (22 Fev 2019 às 13:26)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 18 fev. a 17 mar. 2019*

Precipitação e temperatura média com valores abaixo do normal.
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para as regiões Norte e Centro na semana de 18/02 a 24/02, para todo o território na semana de 25/02 a 03/03 e para as regiões Centro e Sul na semana de 11/03 a 17/03. Na semana de 04/03 a 10/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, praticamente para todo o território nas semanas de 18/02 a 24/02 e de 25/02 a 03/03, e para as regiões do interior Centro e Sul na semana de 11/03 a 17/03. Na semana de 04/03 a 10/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

IPMA, I.P.. _2019-02-15_


----------



## jamestorm (23 Fev 2019 às 01:36)

os modelos que previam um inverno com bastante chuva falharam redondamente. Foi um Inverno em linha com os anteriores, bastante fraco em precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Fev 2019 às 03:24)

Os modelos este ano apontam mais para uma Primavera seca sobretudo Abril e Maio e ao mesmo tempo mais quente que o habitual !


----------



## Tonton (23 Fev 2019 às 11:39)

Estavam difíceis de aparecer as previsões sazonais do ECMWF S4 de Fevereiro...

Continuam a manter Março com precipitação acima!!!!







http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/


----------



## hurricane (23 Fev 2019 às 13:04)

Existe algum mes com temperatura abaixo da média ou isso agora é coisa do passado?


----------



## Tonton (23 Fev 2019 às 13:51)

hurricane disse:


> Existe algum mes com temperatura abaixo da média ou isso agora é coisa do passado?



Nestas previsões do ECMWF, existe ali uma tendência de temperatura abaixo da média em Junho no litoral oeste Centro/Sul de Portugal, e em Julho, em todo o Centro e Sul...


----------



## hurricane (23 Fev 2019 às 14:06)

Tonton disse:


> Nestas previsões do ECMWF, existe ali uma tendência de temperatura abaixo da média em Junho no litoral oeste Centro/Sul de Portugal, e em Julho, em todo o Centro e Sul...


 Isso é a nortada. Ja estamos habituados ahah


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2019 às 18:25)

*Este evento El Niño já tem uma capacidade potencial para ser o maior desde os tempos pré-industriais. Niño 3,4: 0,6 ° C a 1,1 ° C em menos de uma semana. O Ártico já está sentindo sua presença. O Mar de Bering está a aquecer (SST + atmosp). A Antártida parece vencer a luta. Até agora.*


----------

